# Brush issues



## zco1176 (Sep 9, 2017)

Hello All, I am wondering if others are having issues with the durability of brushes and shape loss? Especially after using products like Advance? I grew up using Purdy Nylox, and have tried most Purdy lines as well as a couple of offerings from Wooster and Corona. I know quality and craftsmanship has gone down, but I'm hoping I'm missing something. It just seems like when I wasa a kid (15 years ago) I would have the same brush forever. Now, even after I wash out brushes with soap and water and use my brush comb and hang to dry, they still end up flaring out and splitting. Should I be exclusively using paint thinners? I do sidewalk pat, but not hard... This happens to brand new brushes. The only ones that seem to hold up are Chinex brushes...is that my answer? I don't mind padding money to bids for brushes, but I would prefer to take care of my equipment properly. Thanks!


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

Do you put them back into the shucks when you hang them? I will sometimes rewet them a little to reform the proper shape and let them dry that way in the shuck.


----------



## Worker Bee (Jun 2, 2017)

We switched from Corona's to rembrandts, and are extremely happy. they dont clean up as nice as the coronas, but at less than 1/2 the cost of a corona, I cant complain... and overall, I like their stiffness.

With that said, I have had mixed results with putting them back in their shucks...

Oil pains, though do have a tendency to make them fluff up more tho...


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

Some of my brushes are several years old and still going strong.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Purdy Pro Extra dales, seem to be durable for some time.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I know many here dislike Purdy brushes but I still use their Pro-Extra Glides and get good performance from them for a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Give Benny Moore brushes a shot. For about a year or so now they've been my go to brushes. They're very reasonably priced and they hold up pretty well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

MIZZOU said:


> Give Benny Moore brushes a shot. For about a year or so now they've been my go to brushes. They're very reasonably priced and they hold up pretty well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used to use them exclusively. I think they're rebranded Wooster brushes but either way they're great. I can't get them anymore so I switched to Corona Excaliburs which I've been liking for a while now. 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## zco1176 (Sep 9, 2017)

Thanks! I do put them back in their holders and have a box my great grandpa used when hanging brushes to dry. I really don't know how much more over the top I can go in my care! I was just hoping their was a brush manufacturer that consistently churned out high quality brushes.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

MIZZOU said:


> Give Benny Moore brushes a shot. For about a year or so now they've been my go to brushes. They're very reasonably priced and they hold up pretty well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


After the price of the Coronos I used went up, I switched to BM brushes, and I love them. Especially at about 30% less than the Coronos. My shop sells a 2 1/2 inch Corona Chinex brush that goes for $30...way too much for a brush. I still use the Corona Tynex Nylons when using Advance. But, otherwise it is BM. 


Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

I've really liked ProForm Picasso's for interior work and some exterior work. They tend not to flair out or have the bristles bend if you leave them in a bucket too long like some Purdy brushes. 

At the end of the day brushes are a consumable just like roller covers. Do your best to keep to maintain them, but always be wary of their performance. When I feel like it's effecting my production rate I know it's time to start using a new brush.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

One thing that I have been doing to extend the life of my brushes is using ThinX to clean them out. Especially if they have taken a beaten.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

They do tend to flair up after a wash. Like others said, it's best to dampen, and leave in the case/container to maintain good shape. 

I've recently switched to chinex brushes. Wasn't a fast of them, but after how they clean-up I'm a fan. Even if they don't hold as much as say, a corona cortez. They clean up fast and for whatever reason we end up switching colors a lot or the guys have a tendency to be in production mode and leave the brushes to crust up. Which honestly isn't hard to do when it's 100 degrees out, around 5 minutes and the brush is crusted. 

So I like the clean-up, don't have to take a wire brush or really work at it to get the paint off. Quick scrub, wet off, and spin out. Pretty much clean.

Edit:
Versus other brushes where they don't clean up all that well or easily, which means we don't do a great job of sitting there and working them over. With those brushes we stop every couple of weeks and let them soak for a couple of hours in a mixture of paint stripper, then clean them out. But that's a couple of hours of down time. Have to end up cleaning about 20 brushes with mineral, water, soap, scrub, etc. etc. 

So the advantages of the chinex are actually good for me.


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

RH said:


> I know many here dislike Purdy brushes but I still use their Pro-Extra Glides and get good performance from them for a reasonable amount of time.




Almost all of mine are Purdy.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Chinex for Advance. E&J and Corona for max quality. The Purdy Pro-Extra brushes are a chinex blend and will work pretty much the same but may not clean as easily. Also, when using any dual dispersion paint such as Advance, I have heard that dipping the brush in mineral spirits after cleaning in soap and water will help them keep their shape. Another thing i recommend is using Boraxo as a soap when cleaning brushes. It is a mild abrasive that dissolves as you work it through the bristles with water. Leaves no residue and is environmentally safe.

The Picasso brushes are a unique type of filament which is also usually easier to clean than a traditional nylon polyester brush. It is a little bit weaker of a filament which can cause a little more breakage than the chinex bristle. That's why i usually recommend the chinex.


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

I use some rubbing alcohol or denatured on mine after a rinse. Rub and work it in good and takes care of any acrylic paint asap. 

If it's interior work and non crusted washing in a splash of ammonia works too and it's cheap. 

Alcohol makes them brand new tho.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

I've used Purdy's, Corona's, Wooster's, BM, EJ's also locally made brushes from Super Brush & Supply! Never used any Picasso's, a few years ago I remember everyone was complaining about the bristles falling out almost immediately. Has Picasso fixed this problem?


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

I got comped a few Purdy Chinex brushes this year and they didn't stack up to my Corona Excaliburs. The Purdys didn't hold their shape well and I had to trim janky filaments after almost every cleaning. The Excaliburs cut a better line throughout the day and released paint better than the Purdys when a bit crusty in the afternoon. Both brushes cleaned up easily and while the Purdys might have another season left in them, the Coronas will last a couple years. 
I bought a Picasso for interiors after people here raved about them, but still prefer a Cortez, which does hold up well.

I generally wrap my brushes in plastic to clean later in the sink with a little dish soap, spin and comb, and hang up in their covers. Once a brush touches oil, it gets moved into the oil/stain brush tote for good or tossed out. Other than stains and primers, I don't use oil much and rarely use DA or thinner on latex brushes. Haven't had issues with WB alkyds or Advance damaging brushes.


----------



## SwampCat (Aug 31, 2018)

Elder and Jenks generation X is as good as it gets.Coronas performance chinex come in next.I just bought a 3" Purdy XL elite monarch and it is amazing and cleans out great.It's chinex and polyester it seems to have tapered chinex on the outside and the poly/chinex on the inside.The tips are flagged polyester.The brush is built well I wonder if the angle sash version is as good.I would buy the whole line but on their website they only have the dale,glide and sprig available...not even the monarch I have...


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

i dont really care about durability, 4 days of heavy cutting then it gets the can. wooster ultra firm all day


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Vylum said:


> i dont really care about durability, 4 days of heavy cutting then it gets the can. wooster ultra firm all day


See i like people like you. I'll sell you Wooster ultra firm brushes all day! ('mo money! 'mo money! 'mo money!)


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

PACman said:


> See i like people like you. I'll sell you Wooster ultra firm brushes all day! ('mo money! 'mo money! 'mo money!)



Sounds familiar, I have one customer I have been trying to convert to GenX but hes a die hard Wooster firm/extra firm fan. He goes through so many of them its at the point where I have to order extra cases of brushes just so he won't blow through my entire stock. Thankfully he also _loves_ the shipmate brushes. Yes he is my favorite customer, more brushes? No problem!


----------



## SwampCat (Aug 31, 2018)

4 days and toss i would take the 3" wooster silvertip flat sash for walls,trim and anything else.7$ and change best brush for the value hands down.I like making my brushes last as long as humanly possible though.It's a game that I play I have a stir stick that weighs like ninety pounds...


----------



## SwampCat (Aug 31, 2018)

Vylum said:


> i dont really care about durability, 4 days of heavy cutting then it gets the can. wooster ultra firm all day


I'm the guy who pulls it outta the trash and is still using that brush a year later.


----------



## SwampCat (Aug 31, 2018)

Any hoo I ordered a few Purdy XL elite 3" glides.If they are as well built as the Monarch I have then I would say Purdy has come out with a good brush for a change.The Pro-extra series seems to be a horrible experiment.It's like they put everything together that looks good on paper and sent it out without testing it on actual painters.The things a piece of crap.Yet the paintstore calls it "the best brush ever made." Not even a tiny bit close.My 5 year old 3" chinex sprig is pretty dang great though...
I'm thinking of trying the wooster pro/homedepot chinex brushes.Maybe making my own brushes out of my own hair is the next step.


----------



## deadend (Aug 1, 2013)

...I'll second the Chinex cleanability/durability...I've had issues with them holding a point though and switched to the XL on this last job but the clean up is a noticeable difference...


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

SwampCat said:


> Any hoo I ordered a few Purdy XL elite 3" glides.If they are as well built as the Monarch I have then I would say Purdy has come out with a good brush for a change.The Pro-extra series seems to be a horrible experiment.It's like they put everything together that looks good on paper and sent it out without testing it on actual painters.The things a piece of crap.Yet the paintstore calls it "the best brush ever made." Not even a tiny bit close.My 5 year old 3" chinex sprig is pretty dang great though...
> *I'm thinking of trying the wooster pro/homedepot chinex brushes.Maybe making my own brushes out of my own hair is the next step.*



Put a E&J brush in your toolbox and you'll never look at another brush  Those HD chinex are mediocre to put it nicely...


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm still putting mine in the washing machine along with all my rags. As soon as I take them out I wrap them snugly, while still damp, in craft paper so they dry into perfect form again. This has been working for me for some years now!


----------



## Lakesidex (Oct 9, 2011)

I throw my brushes in a 5 gallon bucket with a spin top that seals and I clean them at the end of the day or 2 or 3.

Below is from 3 days of work for just myself:
A couple of big old Purdy XL's. Got a few that are 30 plus years old and still get used. Decent medium bristles for whatever. 

Pro Extras for exterior trim, using Duration and interior cutting - especially with the Ultra Flat ceiling paint or whenever I need a stiff Brush. These things wear like iron. Sometimes they dry stiff as a board. I just crack the the bristles like a handful of sticks, dip it in the paint and go... they soften up fine. 

Ben Moore soft bristle brushes made by Wooster: Goto brush for Advance. Handles and ferrules aren't the best but the bristles last just fine. One of the better brushes for tipping off Advance.

I'm serious when I say I have some old Purdy's that are almost 30 years old, and I use them often. That 3-1/2 angled Purdy is from the mid 90's. Use it a lot for corner boards and rakes. It's old and the bristles are short and stiff but it pushes Duration like a champ.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Put a E&J brush in your toolbox and you'll never look at another brush  Those HD chinex are mediocre to put it nicely...



Which E&J brush do you refer to and where can they be purchased. All I can see are at max $9.99 the rest of what I can find are under $6. I would not trust to order brushes that cheap.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

jennifertemple said:


> Which E&J brush do you refer to and where can they be purchased. All I can see are at max $9.99 the rest of what I can find are under $6. I would not trust to order brushes that cheap.



Pacman and I both carry E&J products brushes and roller covers. They are hand manufactured in New Jersey. GenX(chinex) and GenY (nylon/polyester) 2.5" angle sash brushes I have priced $15-20 US$.


Not sure how you get them in canada.


https://www.thepaintstore.com/Elder_Jenks_Generation_Y_Angle_Sash_Brush_p/e426y.htm


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Do these look like $6 brushes :vs_cool:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

E&J GenX is where it's at! My store has them priced for around $20 and they're worth every cent. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Rbriggs82 said:


> E&J GenX is where it's at! My store has them priced for around $20 and they're worth every cent.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk



:sad: OK, guys, give me a clue, where can I find them in Canada or online. I seemed to have done a lousy job of google searching for them. I'd love to give them a try, given the strong recommendations!


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

jennifertemple said:


> :sad: OK, guys, give me a clue, where can I find them in Canada or online. I seemed to have done a lousy job of google searching for them. I'd love to give them a try, given the strong recommendations!


That I'm not so sure of. Do you have access to Corona? The Corona Excalibur about as close to a GenX as you can get, both brushes are fantastic.

Lucky for me my local store sells them side by side. Seems like every time I buy brushes one or the other will be a dollar or two higher than then other. I picked up two Coronas yesterday for $19 while the GenX was $21. Last time the prices were reversed and a bought the GenX. Kind of weird, but either way they're both great. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Do these look like $6 brushes :vs_cool:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

jennifertemple said:


> :sad: OK, guys, give me a clue, where can I find them in Canada or online. I seemed to have done a lousy job of google searching for them. I'd love to give them a try, given the strong recommendations!


Thepaintstore.com


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

how well do the ej brushes do with fine interior cutting(corners)? looks a bit bulky.


----------



## SwampCat (Aug 31, 2018)

vylum said:


> how well do the ej brushes do with fine interior cutting(corners)? Looks a bit bulky.


is this better?


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

the older i get the smaller the tool i like to use


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Paint brush quality overall has gone to hell in a hand basket as far as I'm concerned. E&J and Corona are the only companies making good high end brushes anymore. Wooster in their highest product line is still ok. Purdy has dropped in quality in their whole product line, although not as drastically as some of the other brands have.

The E&J brushes cut in fine. One of the things that makes a brush a "quality" brush is that they are nice and full, yet still form a nice tight shape when they get wet. The E&J's shape up real nice when they get paint on them.


----------



## SwampCat (Aug 31, 2018)

I used a Purdy Pro-extra 3" glide to cut in a sh!t ton of clap board against finished trim today and I gotta say it was the perfect tool for the job it held up all day and cut sharp lines. The 2 1/2 doesn't work so well IMO for cutting trim but the bigger ones seem to kick some butt and clean out good.Goes to show it's not just the bristle make up but the brush design.I love the xl elasco but most other xl's are too floppy for me.Oh and the wooster alpha and chinex flat sash is my jam but need a ultra firm for an angle sash.Different strokes folks!


----------



## SwampCat (Aug 31, 2018)

jennifertemple said:


> I'm still putting mine in the washing machine along with all my rags. As soon as I take them out I wrap them snugly, while still damp, in craft paper so they dry into perfect form again. This has been working for me for some years now!


wait a minute.do you rinse the paint out first?wire brush?I need to know!


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

SwampCat said:


> wait a minute.do you rinse the paint out first?wire brush?I need to know!



Swish in water and then into my front loader, no wire brush. I do keep them in a bucket wrapped in very wet rags until I get them home, so they do not dry out. The machine seems to get them as clean as new. I wrap them snug in craft paper as soon as the machine stops and they dry in good shape. I also toss in my roller sleeves and just stand them on end to air dry. I've been using this method for about 7 years now, since I got the front loading washer installed. I put enough rags in to cushion the brushes, I don't think it would work with brushes alone but if you don't have enough rags to do, a couple of old scrap towels will work.

BTW: I DO NOT do this with brushes used in shellac or oil based material!


----------



## SwampCat (Aug 31, 2018)

I just paid 40$ for a box of 6 3" purdy xl elasco and 40$ for a box of 6 3 1/2" purdy xl angle sash.Not factory rejects but from purdy on amazon.It will take them 2 months to ship them...I was seriously considering spending 30$ on that corona silk but... nope.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

PACman said:


> Paint brush quality overall has gone to hell in a hand basket as far as I'm concerned. E&J and Corona are the only companies making good high end brushes anymore. Wooster in their highest product line is still ok. Purdy has dropped in quality in their whole product line, although not as drastically as some of the other brands have.
> 
> The E&J brushes cut in fine. One of the things that makes a brush a "quality" brush is that they are nice and full, yet still form a nice tight shape when they get wet. The E&J's shape up real nice when they get paint on them.


Where can I get one of those hand baskets, if I need one?


----------



## deadend (Aug 1, 2013)

https://www.amazon.com/HANDy-2500-CT-Paint-Pail/dp/B000BZTGBS


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

deadend said:


> https://www.amazon.com/HANDy-2500-CT-Paint-Pail/dp/B000BZTGBS


I'm talking about the ones I can go to hell in!


----------



## SwampCat (Aug 31, 2018)

I have a 3"chinex angle sash each of e&j gen x,corona excalibur wooster ftp and purdy glide I ordered just to see the difference and the above list is also in order from best to worst.The e&j and corona are chiseled and the ftp and purdy are flat.The e&j and corona would probably make the best interior exterior.The wooster and purdy seem to be designed for only exterior.They are all good brushes.


----------



## SwampCat (Aug 31, 2018)

that case of 6 brushes turned out to be just one brush.I officially hate the internet.back to my cave.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

SwampCat said:


> that case of 6 brushes turned out to be just one brush.I officially hate the internet.back to my cave.


Yeah you really gotta watch those interweb crooks. They try to rip you off every chance they get. And since you never really know who you're buying from or where they are, they can get away with it. That's why i always tell people to buy from legit companies and not some fly by night e-bay seller. They are actually selling brushes that they give away for free with a rebate from Menard's for $8-10 each. And they are outrageously cheap brushes.

I've been looking for a source for a product called Boraxo, and i have found several E-bay sellers that have it for sale for $10-12 a container, when my local hardware store sells it for under $2.50. One company had it listed for $23, and when i tried to contact them about whether that was for a case of 12 they never returned my message. I guarantee they are sending people 1 container for that $23 price. You really have to watch.


----------



## SwampCat (Aug 31, 2018)

I always bought brushes one at a time at where ever the customer buys there paint but I recently realized that all my brushes are all retirement age and I should buy like twenty new brushes.Thats what brought me here actually.The exteriors I'm doing right now are rough city tenements with behr pro so any chinex will do.But I gotta say the purdy pro extra elasco 3" and 2.5" are killing it for me.Real rough but still need to cut a line.Too bad they don't make those pure chinex.There is no good chinex block brush with a long handle that I can find.there is the corona monterey but its like 25$ plus shipping and I'm giving these brushes a serious beating.I told the guy at ace hardware he should carry chinex brushes he sorta looked at me with a lazy eye and drooled a little.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

SwampCat said:


> I always bought brushes one at a time at where ever the customer buys there paint but I recently realized that all my brushes are all retirement age and I should buy like twenty new brushes.Thats what brought me here actually.The exteriors I'm doing right now are rough city tenements with behr pro so any chinex will do.But I gotta say the purdy pro extra elasco 3" and 2.5" are killing it for me.Real rough but still need to cut a line.Too bad they don't make those pure chinex.There is no good chinex block brush with a long handle that I can find.there is the corona monterey but its like 25$ plus shipping and I'm giving these brushes a serious beating.I told the guy at ace hardware he should carry chinex brushes he sorta looked at me with a lazy eye and drooled a little.


a chinex block brush would be pretty expensive. That's probably why no one actually makes one. E&J makes 3" and 4" wall brushes in chinex. The 4" would be pushing $55-60 retail. And that is a LOW retail. A conventional retail mark-up would put it at closer to $70.00. A lot of this is due to low production numbers, and part of it is the actual cost of putting that much ultra high end filament in one brush. No paint store is going to order a box of 4 of those to sell one, because they don't want that much money sitting on the shelf for years only to be sold at below cost to get rid of them.


----------



## SwampCat (Aug 31, 2018)

this is the future my friend.give me 10 of these and i'm never buying a brush again.


----------



## SwampCat (Aug 31, 2018)

Okay I'm good on brushes for a while.In the end I'm back at where i started sprig,swan wooster flat sash.I like flat brushes.I suddenly realized the wooster varnish,flat sash,lindebeck,lynx are all the exact same brush! 11/16 by 3 3/16.Also in my "research" i found out that the Brits love flat brushes and they don't like bullsh!t they only buy 3 brush sets.The Purdy Monarch is a British design and the Brits want a 2" a 2 1/2" and a 3" nothing else.Corona has a hilarious british 3 brush set called the Merlin with a wizard on it.
I had more rainy days and I had some purdy 3" swan seconds that were pieces of sh!t so i pulled the handles off and gorilla glued long handles on them.Thats right I made my own brushes... and they're better then any exterior brush I've used.Brush obsession officially over.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Even the very best brushes start to loose it after a week or so of heavy use. After I was mine I wrap snugly in craft paper and sometimes lay them on a radiator to kind of "press" them. Mainly, wrapping them damp & hanging works great for me.


----------



## mDUB562 (Jul 31, 2012)

Everyone is quick to blame brush manufactures for drops in quality. The truth is that the paints have changed much more than the quality of the brushes have. The key to making sure that your brush lasts is...

1. Make sure the brush is wet before you start using it. This keeps paint from biting in too much.
2. Clean your brush as often as you need to. Nobody likes to but an efficient brush is a money maker.
3. Don't bang the brush on surfaces to dry it. Spin dry the brush.
4. Don't use a wire brush to clean the brush. It damages the bristles and dulls them so that paint sticks better in the future. (For practical purposes I might recommend one brush you use a wire brush on and another that you don't)
5. For stubborn paint use hot water and soap. Make sure you use your brush protector after as it can reshape the bristles.
6. Don't leave your brush soaking in water.
7. Don't leave your brush soaking in paint.

I know I am going to get a lot of people that disagree with some of these points. These are all perfect world conditions that aren't always practical for getting the job done. As professionals it's important to know the absolute best way and balance when to take short cuts.


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

mDUB562 said:


> Everyone is quick to blame brush manufactures for drops in quality. The truth is that the paints have changed much more than the quality of the brushes have. The key to making sure that your brush lasts is...
> 
> 1. Make sure the brush is wet before you start using it. This keeps paint from biting in too much.
> 2. Clean your brush as often as you need to. Nobody likes to but an efficient brush is a money maker.
> ...


Those are all good tips. Kicking out a brush the right way (on the handle rather than the ferrule) won't hurt anything though. I think you're on to something with changes in paint itself possibly effecting brush life. I know I had a good Purdy Swan go south on me once- it went limp after extensive use in exterior semi-gloss. An old timer told me that was pretty common with that type of paint. He also told me I could soak the brush in motor oil to revive it and, that actually worked! I'm curious if anyone else ever heard of that or tried it.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

If anyone cares to stop by my hillbilly paint lab, i have an extensive selection of nos brushes from 20-30 years ago if you need to see visual evidence that brush quality has gone down hill. I can even provide some walls and trim to compare them to the new version of the exact same brush if need be. And being somewhat involved in brush making myself, i have learned quite a bit about the subject in the last year. More and more of the materials used to make brushes is sourced from China every month. And if you could see the horrendous quality control of those materials being used in top line brushes you would be as pissed as i am. There is much more to a brush than just it's construction. It's the parts that go into them that are turning to crap.


----------



## mDUB562 (Jul 31, 2012)

From 20-30 years ago, I agree. There were brushes being sold for $75 back then. Leather bound. When people talk about brushes from 10-7 years ago until now, that is where I think it has more to do with the paint than the brush quality (although brushes have changed).


----------



## The Montana Painter (Dec 2, 2018)

I never wet my brushes before i use them. The key is to switch out a brush for a new(used dry) one before it is too caked with paint.Retire the brush to a paint can of water just covering brush parts to be cleaned. In the Mountain west the things dry a lot quicker


----------

